# Did anyone else lose their strawberry's after the event?



## arbra (May 15, 2018)

So in all of the other events, while they collected the critters from that event, they left any flowers that you had.  With the strawberry event, they also took any flowers I had (I still have the seeds, just no flowers).  I had purposely kept some flowers back so that I could give them to villagers when they asked for flowers.

Did this happen to anyone else?


----------



## AndroGhostX (May 15, 2018)

Yeah they took the flowers too it appears.


----------



## ForgottenT (May 15, 2018)

Mine weren't taken, at least I had some green ones still after the event ended.


----------



## J087 (May 15, 2018)

As written in the Notice: *When the event is over, any rare creatures or seasonal plants in your inventory will be converted to Bells and send to your mailbox.*

You'll only keep the seeds, which can stil be cultivated into plants.


----------



## Imbri (May 15, 2018)

I still have some plants, as well as seeds.


----------



## Bcat (May 15, 2018)

Yeah I did. Which i thought was weird. They usually let us keep those but not this time apparently


----------



## ForgottenT (May 15, 2018)

Actually I remember now, they did take all mine, but I had flowers in the garden, and harvested them right after the event ended, which is why I got green strawberries, but I also got hundreds of seeds lol.


----------



## simfan96 (May 15, 2018)

I had hundreds of pink strawberries. Despite that cute kitten Katie saying she'll take the bugs caught.. she took the hundreds of strawberries I harvested! That sneaky thing! Not. Happy.


----------



## arbra (May 16, 2018)

J087 said:


> As written in the Notice: *When the event is over, any rare creatures or seasonal plants in your inventory will be converted to Bells and send to your mailbox.*
> 
> You'll only keep the seeds, which can stil be cultivated into plants.



True, but every event has stated that and they have always left us the plants, just collected the critters.  Because of that, I had saved some flowers to give away, not expecting them to take them, to give away to villagers.  It was just a shock to see them gone.

- - - Post Merge - - -



simfan96 said:


> I had hundreds of pink strawberries. Despite that cute kitten Katie saying she'll take the bugs caught.. she took the hundreds of strawberries I harvested! That sneaky thing! Not. Happy.



I agree completely, both to her be sneaky and not being happy!!


----------

